# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Φετινά Timbrados 2012 εξασκούνται στο τραγούδι (Σεπτέμβριος)

## orion

Τα νεαρά μου Timbrados 2012 εξασκούνται στο τραγούδι τους λίγες μέρες  πριν τον εγκλωβισμό στα κλουβιά διαγωνισμού (ακόμα το τραγούδι δεν έχει  καθαρίσει).

----------


## lagreco69

Καταπληκτικα!!! ειναι Χρηστο, για μεγαλες πιστες!!! μπραβο!!!!

----------


## geog87

να τα χαιρεσαι!!!και αφου ετοιμαζεσαι για διαγωνισμο ευχομαι να σκισεις!!!!

----------


## Θοδωρής

Εγω ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα εχεις καλα αποτελεσματα

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο!ειναι τελεια!καλη επιτυχια στον διαγωνισμο!να εχεις!

----------


## vag21

καλη επιτυχια χρησταρα και ολα να εχουν υψηλες βαθμολογιες.

----------


## PAIANAS

Χρήστο ,τελικά τα timbrados και επικράτησαν στα καναρίνια φωνής αλλά και διαδίδονται στους Έλληνες εκτροφείς με απίστευτους ρυθμούς ...και απ'ότι φαίνεται γίνονται και σοβαρές προσπάθειες πάνω στις φωνές τους ..Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα !!

----------


## panos70

Καλη επιτυχια Χρηστο στην ολη προσπαθεια που κανεις .και καλη πιτυχια και στους διαγωνισμους

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλη επιτυχια και απο μενα Χρηστο!!!! καλες βαθμολογιες!!!!*

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Κρίς σου εύχομαι κάθε επιτυχία και να πρωτεύσεις.. Ωραία τα κλουβιά πτήσεως σου, παρότι είναι τριπλή ζευγαρώστρα......

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Η επιτυχια ειναι δεδομένη.

Αμ πως. :Anim 26:

----------


## orion

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια και για τις ευχές σας... Ο Θεός και ο κριτής θα αποφασίσουν τελικά όμως χεχε... 
Αν και ειλικρινά δε στοχεύω σε καμία περίπτωση σε επιτυχία (ως αυτοσκοπό) αλλά σε απόκτηση εμπειρίας και γνώσης από την όλη διαδικασία, ωστόσο αν έρθει είναι ευπρόσδεκτη  :winky:

----------


## billakos

Χρήστο ενας παράδεισος είναι το σπίτι σου! 
Καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι, να γυρίσεις πίσω με τις καλύτερες εμπειρίες!

----------

